# Colors Print Media



## Mondlaub (28 Februar 2012)

Habe heute einen Anruf von der Rechtsabteilung der Firma Color Print Media bekommen. Ich hätte mich zu einem Gewinnspiel angemeldet, das 3 Monate kostenlos ist, aber nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt. Erstens hab ich mich nie bei einem Gewinnspiel angemeldet und zweitens hatten die nicht mal meinen richtigen Namen! Da das aber heute schon der 4.! Werbeanruf war, war ich einigermaßen unfreundlich und hab ihr mitgeteilt, dass ich gar nicht so heiße und schon hat sie aufgelegt. Die Nummer ging aber postwendend an die Bundesnetzagentur.
15 Minuten später ruft mich schon wieder so ein Werbefuzzi an und will mir was von Sicherheit im Internet erzählen. Dem hab ich was erzählt! Ich glaub dem klingeln jetzt noch die Ohren!
Wie war das eigentlich mit dem Werbeverbot am Telefon? Ich hab heut an einem Tag 5 Anrufe gehabt! Hat das denn nie ein Ende? Ich sitz doch nicht hier und geb jede Nummer bei der BNA an. Ich hab weiß Gott besseres zu tun!


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2012)

Bei ungebetenen Werbeanrufen empfehle ich das hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiQzme1fjK4

Aufrufen, Telefonhörer neben den Lautsprecher legen.
Wenn das Stück rum ist hast Du wahrscheinlich niemand mehr in der Leitung


----------



## mondlaub-2008 (28 Februar 2012)

Wenn ich verbal mit denen fertig bin ist auch keiner mehr in der Leitung - und ich fühl mich viel besser!


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2012)

Wieso postest Du nicht angemeldet?


----------



## Nanni (29 Februar 2012)

Die Masche mit der "Rechtsabteilung" wird derzeit sehr häufig abgezogen. Aus angeblichen hohen Gewinnspielschulden kann man nur durch ein Zeitungsabo "rausgeholt" werden.
Angefangen hat das im letzten Jahr mit diesen Nummern:

01806108591
01806151112
018073423654
01807652341
018093548721

Jetzt sind es hauptsächlich Frankfurter und Münchener Rufnummern, aber allesamt zeichnen sich durch eine äußerst aggressive Vorgehensweise aus.


----------



## Mondlaub (29 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wieso postest Du nicht angemeldet?


Sorry, war wohl schon fast im Bett  .

Hatte heute schon wieder einen Anruf. Einmal klingeln und keiner dran. Nummer: 01805113033


----------

